# ex Seamen



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

(Thumb) Hi All, Are there any ex "Aldinga or Aroona" firemen still around. I was fireman/greaser 1947. I have great memories the Aussie coast was a great place i was very lucky to be accepted in their union but young and stupid i did'nt appreciate what was offering. To old now to lift o shovel (bandjo). Regards All,Kenneth(Cloud)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Kenneth,

I have moved your thread into the correct forum.

Brian


----------

